# EGD with gastrojejunostomy replacement



## fenengaj (Jan 12, 2012)

Can anyone help with this CPT?  pt had an EGD done with a gastrojejunostomy tube replacement.  Would you code 43246 or 43235 with 49452?

Thank you


----------



## syllingk (Jan 12, 2012)

Whenever I have seen this one doc does the egd and the other does the tube change


----------

